# Bikemate Cycle Computer From ALDI.



## G4V (6 May 2011)

Hi All Noob Alert

Just bought one of these from ALDI and need a little help setting it up. I have sussed out most of the settings but when it asks for Weight does anyone know if its in LBS or KG there is a 3 digit number to alter.. 0-9 for each digit.

Thanks

Gav


----------



## chillyuk (6 May 2011)

Possibly:

If you have set the unit for miles then it could want pounds and if you have set it for kilometres then could want kilos.

Just a thought.


----------



## Alan White (8 May 2011)

I've just found this website by googling for the same information. The instructions don't tell you which weight units to use.

I've drawn a blank from google. 

However I've just played around resetting mine several times and I believe that chillyuk's suggeston is correct. You have to specify km or miles before the weight can be ijnput, if you choose km, the default weight is 80 but if you choose miles, the default weight is 160. I am therefore assuming that the 80 is kilos, 160 is pounds.

I fitted mine yesterday and tried it out, I'm very pleased for a fiver!


----------



## sufyan (19 Jul 2012)

hi guys do u think the computer is waterproof


----------



## TransientStates (19 Jul 2012)

sufyan said:


> hi guys do u think the computer is waterproof



I've got one of these and I've ridden in heavy rain (I live in Manchester!) and it's had a good soaking. It's still working so I guess it's rain proof. Wouldn't like to immerse it though!


----------



## davidnolan (7 May 2014)

Just want to ask about starting a new trip, i misplaced my manual and my data is just accumilating.


----------



## compo (7 May 2014)

davidnolan said:


> Just want to ask about starting a new trip, i misplaced my manual and my data is just accumilating.



press the right hand button until on the DST screen then press and hold the left hand button for about three seconds and your trip distance (DST), average speed, and elapsed time are all reset to zero.
To reset maximum speed and calories consumed go to either MXS screen or CAL screen, press and hold the left button for about 3 seconds to reset these values to zero.


----------



## compo (7 May 2014)

I bought one on Sunday. The display is very faint even with a new battery. It is going back in a couple of days for exchange or refund.


----------



## drewc65 (8 May 2014)

Hello I bought one on Sunday and for a diver can't really moan about it. Can only say it does me. It got soaked on two occasions and its still going.


----------



## Bryony (8 May 2014)

My OH got one for his 9 year old daughter we thought it would do as her first cycle computer and only a fiver.


----------



## compo (8 May 2014)

compo said:


> I bought one on Sunday. The display is very faint even with a new battery. It is going back in a couple of days for exchange or refund.



Replacement one's fine!


----------



## S.Giles (9 May 2014)

A tiny bit off-topic, I suppose (apologies)

I just bought one of _these_ computers (the yellow wireless one - £4.99): http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Digital-L...rtGoods_CyclAcces_RL&var=&hash=item35d308e915 and I'm quite happy with it, despite it sometimes reporting the wrong max. speed. It also went crazy when I took it past some electronic devices (tills, etc) in ASDA one day.

I wouldn't bet it's 100% water-resistant (it gets a little 'haze' under the screen in _very_ wet conditions) Anyway, I've already done just under 800 miles with it, and it's going strong. At £4.99, I won't be crying if it doesn't last forever.

Steve


----------



## compo (9 May 2014)

S.Giles said:


> A tiny bit off-topic, I suppose (apologies)
> 
> I just bought one of _these_ computers (the yellow wireless one - £4.99): http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Digital-L...rtGoods_CyclAcces_RL&var=&hash=item35d308e915 and I'm quite happy with it, despite it sometimes reporting the wrong max. speed. It also went crazy when I took it past some electronic devices (tills, etc) in ASDA one day.
> 
> ...



I have one of those but no longer use it. As you say most of the time they are fine and work well but they are liable to interference from stray electric fields. I could never work out why along one stretch of country lane, about half a mile, mine would go bananas, then return to normal. There is nothing visible to cause the trouble. One theory I had was that it was something to do with Stansted Airport, some transmission that just hit that lane at the right angle.


----------

